# 11-7 [BIG Bull @ the Bridge]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

Obviously the first bull pictured is not the one referred to in the title, but it was a bonus! Caleb & I hit Sykes for a few hours last night. Our goal was to throw some bottom rods out, relax, & catch up, as we hadn't been able to fish together for over a year up until last night. Unfortunately/fortunately the "relax" portion of our goal was interrupted several times - twice by the two bulls that I hooked into, & about another two dozen times by gar, bluefish, sailcats, & small sharks. Despite only finding two bulls & not being able to get Caleb one (I did hook another two & passed the rod off both times, but each time resulted in a pulled hook for him - handoffs always seem to happen that way!), it was a very enjoyable evening on the bridge. Looking forward to the next trip!

*Tally for the Night:*

*Me:* 36.5'' bull & a 40'' monster
*Caleb:* The undisputed sailcat master

*Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going Sawyer!!!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Good job!!!!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

those are beautiful fish. What did you use to catch them?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice! :yes:

What no pic of that slim ball Gafftopsail!?!?!?:no:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> those are beautiful fish. What did you use to catch them?


Thank you brother! They were both caught on fresh dead menhaden on the bottom about 3/4 of the way down the bridge from the Gulf Breeze side.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin' said:


> Nice! :yes:
> 
> What no pic of that slim ball Gafftopsail!?!?!?:no:


Aww no, can't believe we forgot to get pictures of those beauties! Going again tomorrow night. If we get one, I'll be sure to get some nice photos of it for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> Aww no, can't believe we forgot to get pictures of those beauties! Going again tomorrow night. If we get one, I'll be sure to get some nice photos of it for ya. :thumbup:


Ever see one that looked like this??


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin' said:


> Ever see one that looked like this??


Whoah, no, definitely haven't seen one like that! Looks like he's on the roids or somethin'!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice reds. Tumors? Any size to the sailcats?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

yukondog said:


> Nice reds. Tumors? Any size to the sailcats?


Thanks! The sailcats were both 22''-25'' & in the 3-4 lb. range - not very thick. There were A LOT of them out there though. Had runs from another dozen of them that resulted in pulled hooks & our lines coming back slimed.


----------



## wannabe (Oct 23, 2009)

Um yeah. That there is an ugly fish. Maybe it's a Klingon cat


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

wannabe said:


> Um yeah. That there is an ugly fish. Maybe it's a Klingon cat


:yes:


----------

